# [PC] Assassin's Creed



## Ennia (16. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Com!

Ich hab mir vor kurzem Assassin's Creed zugelegt. Hab vorher schon viel darüber gelesen und einige in der szene haben berichtet, dass das Spiel abstürzt und einfriert (auch auf den Konsolen Xbox und PS3!!) Gut dacht ich mir, das Risiko geh ich ein.. schließlich hab ich kein 0/8/15-system zuhause (siehe link in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aja, es kam so wie es kommen musste: das spiel kackt in einer tour ab und da man nur an bestimmten orten speichern kann, kann ich fast alles immer doppelt machen - das stinkt und es nervt gewaltig!


Das Spiel ist echt super und wenn es das nicht wäre, dann hätt ich es schon längst verschenkt oder so.

Jetzt meine fragen an euch: wer hat das spiel? stürzt es bei euch auch ab? kennt jemand ne lösung des problems (patch etc.) ?

wär für jede hilfe dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Hast Du die neusten Treiber drauf? Grafikkarte, Mainboard, etc? Schon mal geschaut auf der Herstellerseite, ob das Problem bekannt ist und es evtl einen Patch gibt? Ist die Originalversion des Games installiert?


----------



## Ennia (16. April 2008)

also hardwareseitig ist bestimmt nix, da bin ich mir als IT-Techniker sicher... patchmäßig lässt siche infach nix finden ubisoft schweigt wie ein grab.. leider


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ich gehe jetzt aber einfach mal davon aus, das es an der Hardware hängt. Solche Fehler lassen eingentlich in den meisten Fällen auf Hardware inkompabilität oder Fehlerhafte Treiber schliessen.


----------



## Ennia (16. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt aber einfach mal davon aus, das es an der Hardware hängt. Solche Fehler lassen eingentlich in den meisten Fällen auf Hardware inkompabilität oder Fehlerhafte Treiber schliessen.



naja, aber wie lassens sich die selben symtome bei xbox und ps3 dann erklären? für mich ist das ein bug...


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ein Bug ist das Garantiert. Bei der PS Variante soll ja ein Firmware Update helfen und wärend des Spielens keine internetverbindung offen haben. Allerdings habe ich bei div. Googleergebnissen gelesen, das sich bei der PC Variante durch ein Update auf die neuste DirectX Version, sowie die Installation des nVidia Treibers 174.74 (ist ein Beta Treiber) die Abstürze verringern ließen. Kannst Du ja mal testen, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Ennia (16. April 2008)

hm, das mit dem grafiktreiber kann ich ja mal testen... aber das mit directX... ich spiel ja schon auf dx10 :> danke soweit ^^


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> hm, das mit dem grafiktreiber kann ich ja mal testen... aber das mit directX... ich spiel ja schon auf dx10 :> danke soweit ^^



Ja aber Microsoft bringt jeden Monat neue DirectX Updates raus, was die wenigsten aber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. April 2008)

jo wie erwartet.. alles auf dem neuesten stand. naja, ich wart mal auf spieleupdate.. :S


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Ich glaube, dann hilft wirklich nur noch warten und hoffen, das bald ein Patch kommt. Allerdings hättest Du ja noch die Möglichkeit das Game zurückzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann hilft wirklich nur noch warten und hoffen, das bald ein Patch kommt. Allerdings hättest Du ja noch die Möglichkeit das Game zurückzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stürzt immer genau an der selben stelle ab oder nur sporadisch ? 

hast das update von vista für die grakka mit drauf sprich alle relevanten updates von vista ?


----------



## Sin (17. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann hilft wirklich nur noch warten und hoffen, das bald ein Patch kommt. Allerdings hättest Du ja noch die Möglichkeit das Game zurückzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt ne Fehlermeldung oder verabschiedet sich das Spiel kommentarlos?
Interessant wär auch noch zu wissen ob nur das Spiel abstürzt und du zurück auf den Desktop kommst, oder ob sich der gesammte Rechner verabschiedet.

Schonmal eventuell mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus (ich hasse dieses Wort) probiert?


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> hast das update von vista für die grakka mit drauf sprich alle relevanten updates von vista ?



Davon bin ich mal ausgegangen, weil er sagte, das alles auf dem neusten Stand sei. Allerdings sollte die installation des SP1 reichen, da die Patches darin eigentlich enthalten sein sollten.


----------



## Ennia (17. April 2008)

jop, SP1 ist drauf.

das Spiel friert einfach ein. keine fehlermeldung und ich werd auch net auf den desktop zurück geschmissen: ein typischer programmabsturz eben. naja vergessen wir die sache einfach, iwann kommt bestimmt ein patch raus. ist jetzt net so wichtig... danke trotzdem für eure tipps


----------



## Te-Rax (17. April 2008)

Auf der Xbox360 hab ich AC schon 2 mal durch (wegen Gamerpunke) und es ist in diesen 2 Touren nie abgestürzt. Was das Speichern angeht, jedes mal wenn du ein erfolg hasst wird gespeichert, d.h. wenn du eine Flagge findest,eine Mission feddich machst, einen Aussichtspunkt besichtigst etc. Also von Sachen doppelt machen kann keine Rede sein :/


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> jop, SP1 ist drauf.
> 
> das Spiel friert einfach ein. keine fehlermeldung und ich werd auch net auf den desktop zurück geschmissen: ein typischer programmabsturz eben. naja vergessen wir die sache einfach, iwann kommt bestimmt ein patch raus. ist jetzt net so wichtig... danke trotzdem für eure tipps




also muss der gesammte rechner mit hardcore restet neugestartet werden ? 

weil sollte das der fall sein könnte mann evl übertaktung ins spiel kommen oder auch fehler hafter ram sein 

wo bei ich eher von einem software fehler aus geh da ziehmlich viele kleinere bugs im spiel noch enthalten sind


----------



## Avyn (17. April 2008)

Also ich konnte AC ohne irgendwelche Probleme durchspieln... war leider viel zu kurz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobra0168 (18. April 2008)

Habe bis jetzt auch noch kein einiziges Problem mit AC gehabt. Spiele allerdings unter WinXP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (18. April 2008)

Cobra0168 schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt auch noch kein einiziges Problem mit AC gehabt. Spiele allerdings unter WinXP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja da kann auch der fehler liegen weil momentan giebts nen kleineren treiber bug im vista treiber für die grakkas leider 

dieser wirkt sich so aus das nach ner zeit der grafikkarten ram leider vollläuft und überläuft und dann das spiel durchaus abstüzen kann dies ist reproduzier bar je doch nicht an einer bestimmten stelle aber nach einer bestimmten zeit ist dies reproduzierbar.

entweder man schaufelt den vga ram wieder mit irrgend welchen tools auch immer wieder frei oder macht nen restart danach is der vga ram wieder frei.

Dieser fehler trit allerdings nicht nur bei AC auf sondern ist auch unter Crysis reproduzier bar und anderen grafisch ansprechenden spielen bei crysis kanns durch aus passieren beim grakka bench wo nach dem 3. durchlauf das ergebnis angezeigt wird es zu bluescreens kommen kann


----------



## Avyn (18. April 2008)

Ich habs unter Vista gespielt und mich noch gefreut dass endlich mal nen Spiel einwandfrei unter Vista läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (18. April 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich habs unter Vista gespielt und mich noch gefreut dass endlich mal nen Spiel einwandfrei unter Vista läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



32 oder 64 bit ?


----------



## Avyn (18. April 2008)

32bit


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> 32bit



jo unter 32 hat mann eignlich keine probleme ich jeden falls hatte keine müst mal schaun bei 64 bit wies da ausschaut jedoch wenn da fehler im treiber sind würde mir das alles erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (22. April 2008)

Zeig mir ein 64bit BS von MS, bei dem es keine Probleme mit den Treibern gab. Das ist ein Grund, warum ich noch nicht auf 64 bit umgestellt habe. Der Treibersupport ist einfach noch nicht das was er sein sollte.


----------



## Êranu (22. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein 64bit BS von MS, bei dem es keine Probleme mit den Treibern gab. Das ist ein Grund, warum ich noch nicht auf 64 bit umgestellt habe. Der Treibersupport ist einfach noch nicht das was er sein sollte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 STOP 

das mit den Treibern liegt aber nicht an MS sonder eher bei den Hardware Herstellern.

Denn noch sollte MS sich selbst mal nen bissel drum kümmern und nen bisel enger mit den hardware Herstellern und mit der Treibern schmiede mal nen bisschen zusammen arbeiten. Dann wäre mit sicher heit der support mit nichten so grottig.

kann aber durchaus noch viele andere gründe haben aber die schuld für den fehlenden treibersupport ist halt die Support Politik der hardwareherstellern nicht die von ms


----------



## Krusch (23. April 2008)

kannst einfach mal dein systeme posten würde helfen


----------



## Êranu (23. April 2008)

Krusch schrieb:


> kannst einfach mal dein systeme posten würde helfen



das eine steht in der sinatur von mir und das zweite besteht aus
E8500@4ghz
asus striker 2 extreme
mushkin 996566  EM3-8500 7-7-7-21
600 watt be quite dark power pro 

gesammt gekühlt @wasser 

im amd sys läuft ne 8800gtx und im intel die 9800 gtx die jedoch rauskommt gegen ne ati karte getauscht wird


----------



## Skoo (23. April 2008)

Hmm, willst dann AC mit der ATIkarte im DX 10.1 modus spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (24. April 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Hmm, willst dann AC mit der ATIkarte im DX 10.1 modus spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



evl wollts jeden falls mal ausprobieren ob wirklich die geschwindigkeit drastisch gesteigert wird ! jedoch soll es weggepatcht werden officel unterstüzt es ja kein 10.1 es ist inofficel und hmm wie alle sagen heimlich dazu gekommen das 10.1 angewendet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :Freak: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (24. April 2008)

Unterstützen tut es schon offiziel, blos hatte Ubisoft das nie publik gemacht - nun sieht man ja warum - da brauch nvidia nur nen bissl rumheulen whatever und es wird rausgepatcht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (24. April 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Unterstützen tut es schon offiziel, blos hatte Ubisoft das nie publik gemacht - nun sieht man ja warum - da brauch nvidia nur nen bissl rumheulen whatever und es wird rausgepatcht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rumheulen naja glaub nicht  

da stecken andere machenschaften drin und hinter ich denke aber mal das auf kurz oder lang 10.1 dx auch demnächst bei nv sein wird aber die müssen mal langsam anfangen was neues zubringen und nich refresh


----------

